# SEA-SAS



## City of Miami (Aug 25, 2011)

Sitting in the PPC - wifi works great on my tablet. Yesterday up to BEL on 510 and back on mostly full Ambus. Tomorrow should be interesting at SAC switching to #6.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 25, 2011)

There's not much to do at SAC that early in the morning, but do throw your grips behind the baggage counter and walk over to Old Sacramento. Although nothing is open that early, it is an interesting walk about. Take a jacket or sweater as it could be nippy. And if you're hungry, there is a Denny's behind the hotel across from the station. If your _*Zephyr*_ is on time, you'll have about 5 hours to kill at SAC.

If you miss connection at GBB, chances are you will be taken on up to Chicago and overnighted on Amtrak's dime, plus given $30 for meal money. If that happens, call Amtrak or AGR if you're on a Reward Ticket ASAP and get set up for the next day's _*Eagle*_. That will be one less thing to worry about when you get to CUS. I ended up having to take the Local Coach to STL then "hot racked" right over to the Sleeper.

And if your _*Zephyr*_ Sleeper is near the back of the train, take full advantage of that Rail Fan Window. I got some GREAT video from there, especially in Glenwood Canyon. As a bonus, we had 2 Privates on the consist to look over.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope the Zephyr doesn't hit anything on the route.


----------



## City of Miami (Aug 27, 2011)

Agr rebooked me for 3 days later. No compensation of any kind for lng layover in Sac. Upon arrival Sac we were told #6 departing 4pm. At 3pm cancellation became known.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 27, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> Agr rebooked me for 3 days later. No compensation of any kind for lng layover in Sac. Upon arrival Sac we were told #6 departing 4pm. At 3pm cancellation became known.


Did they not offer to run you on down to LA and on over to the _*Sunset*_? Or did you elect to wait it out to get _*Zephyr*_ time?


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 2, 2011)

I am finally back in San Antonio.

I waited out the delay and rebooking (3 days) in SAC and that was canceled also. They then rebooked me on the SB Starlight and then #2 with a 2 night layover in Los Angeles. That's FIVE nights, folks, at my own expense with no offers from Amtrak. The Sunset Limited trip was all right until just east of the Pecos River High Bridge where UP put us on hold for MOW inspection for TWO AND A HALF HOURS - until just after dark. We arrived in SAS 12:40am, just after the last bus of the night so I had a $20 cab ride instead of a $.55 city bus ride. I am not a happy camper; the only part of the trip that was really enjoyable was the first leg of Starlight, SEA-SAC.

HOWEVER, I knew from watching the situation all summer that taking this trip was a gamble and I decided to go for it anyway. I lost - fair enough. OlympianHiawatha rolled the dice a couple of weeks earlier and had a much better outcome. The luck of the draw. Also, I did not receive the dreaded BUSTITUTION for which I am grateful - Amtrak has handed that to me 3 times in the past.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome back to San Antonio. Sorry to hear your trip was handled with such casual indifference by the Amtrak staff. For the cost of five nights of hotels on your own dime you probably could have purchased a flight back home! All this talk about "guaranteed connections" seems to be more theoretical than practical.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 2, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> HOWEVER, I knew from watching the situation all summer that taking this trip was a gamble and I decided to go for it anyway. I lost - fair enough. OlympianHiawatha rolled the dice a couple of weeks earlier and had a much better outcome. The luck of the draw. Also, I did not receive the dreaded BUSTITUTION for which I am grateful - Amtrak has handed that to me 3 times in the past.


Ouch and Aloha

No offense, but please don't take the same train I take, or visit Las Vegas. :help: :giggle: :lol:


----------



## City of Miami (Sep 2, 2011)

After an hour on the phone with Customer Relations I now have an electronic credit for $260 to be used for travel within the next year. She first offered me $100 and I said that was not adequate to assuage my disappointment in Amtrak's service. There was a long hold and she came back with the second offer.


----------



## RPE (Sep 3, 2011)

City of Miami said:


> After an hour on the phone with Customer Relations I now have an electronic credit for $260 to be used for travel within the next year. She first offered me $100 and I said that was not adequate to assuage my disappointment in Amtrak's service. There was a long hold and she came back with the second offer.



That's likely the time it took to talk to her supervisor. Even that seems a bit light, but glad you got that. That can't be the greatest job to have right now.


----------

